
The Rising Cost of At-Home Tech - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/the-rising-cost-of-at-home-tech/241210/
======
jesstaa
I'm quite happy, all I want is my gold plated house and my rocket car.

